# What do you do for a living ?



## macdog82881 (Feb 6, 2010)

Saw this on the fishing forum, thought I would see what the waterfowlers did also !


I'm your local wa wa water boy!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 6, 2010)

UPS and dog training for me lol


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 6, 2010)

Caterpillar Sales


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 6, 2010)

Concrete work in the summer, early fall, and late spring. The rest is hunting season. Self employment has its benefits.


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 6, 2010)

Manage an 84 Lumber Co


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 6, 2010)

Calibration Lab and IQS Manager at Caterpillar


----------



## Webfoot Whacker09 (Feb 6, 2010)

Going to school majoring in Electrical Control Systems (part time landscaper)


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 6, 2010)

dept. manager at HOMEDEPOT


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 6, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Caterpillar Sales



Ouch. Just sold a 953B, T250, and 35Hp Kubota tractor. 

Own a Grading and Landscaping company.


----------



## good33 (Feb 6, 2010)

i am a conductor for the railroad


----------



## miller-black (Feb 6, 2010)

2nd year Med student


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 6, 2010)

Civil Engineer, Heavy Highway Construction


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Turbine and rotating equipment mechanic.


----------



## FireDoc (Feb 7, 2010)

Paramedic/Firefighter in nursing school.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 7, 2010)

Attorney, been one for almost 20 years...it has its good points, but it also has its downside.


----------



## wingding (Feb 7, 2010)

Camp ranger for 14yrs now.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 7, 2010)

Director of Recreation


----------



## deebo (Feb 7, 2010)

Investment consultant for corporate pension plans....sounds a lot fancier and higher paying than it actually is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2010)

Kaolin mining, blunging and degrit, going on 25 years.


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Industrial Maintanence Technician and Owner of a lawn care business.


----------



## tim1225agr (Feb 7, 2010)

I am in Grad school.  When I graduate I will be teaching Agriculture.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

Assistant store manager for a feed and seed Company. We also sell and spread fertilizer's for Farmers.


----------



## scoggins (Feb 7, 2010)

Bio-solids coordinator (hocky-ologist) 

Breakn-   tell Wayne I am wainting on someone higher up the ladder to give me the go ahead on getting him those barrels.


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 7, 2010)

Project Superintendent for a General Contractor


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

scoggins said:


> Bio-solids coordinator (hocky-ologist)
> 
> Breakn-   tell Wayne I am wainting on someone higher up the ladder to give me the go ahead on getting him those barrels.



Will do.  Who's this?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2010)

Landscaper


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 7, 2010)

Banker!


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 7, 2010)

Maintenance for uga ag engineering.


----------



## shortstroke (Feb 7, 2010)

Family owned logging company (need some sunshine and dry ground)


----------



## thar31321 (Feb 7, 2010)

Agricultural Field Agent and self employed


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 7, 2010)

AIDS and hepatitis research and sideline beekeeper.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 7, 2010)

welder and train car repairman


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 7, 2010)

shortstroke said:


> family owned logging company (*need some sunshine and dry ground*)



x1000


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 7, 2010)

locomotive engineer


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 7, 2010)

Swamp Star said:


> Ouch. Just sold a 953B, T250, and 35Hp Kubota tractor.
> 
> Own a Grading and Landscaping company.



953's have hit bottom at least you had a B model & not a C the small stuff is doing o.k...tough business right now


----------



## Golden BB (Feb 7, 2010)

Aircraft Mechanic


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 7, 2010)

metallurgist expert.  metalic fusion coordinator,  Emmissions reduction tech,  decibele improvement expert.   


















I own a muffler and fabshop!!!!!


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 7, 2010)

Golf course superintendent


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 7, 2010)

ngaduck said:


> Golf course superintendent



my new hero!!


----------



## jdgator (Feb 7, 2010)

professor...


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 7, 2010)

Traffic Engineering with the City of Columbus


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 7, 2010)

Psychologist and part-time Professor, antique car restorer.....RW


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Feb 7, 2010)

meat cutter


----------



## Shug1987 (Feb 7, 2010)

Im wt good33 railroad cornducktor norfolk southern choo choo


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 7, 2010)

Commercial and Residential Countertop Sales/Project Management (more residential lately).  Independent kitchen and bath designer on the side.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 7, 2010)

welder and fabricator


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 7, 2010)

US Army, active duty


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 7, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> US Army, active duty



THANK  YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

senior in high school


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 7, 2010)

exotic dancer and part time waiter at waffle house


----------



## ttowndawg (Feb 7, 2010)

Agricultural Finance


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 7, 2010)

Industrial Automation/Maintenance


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 7, 2010)

Own a landscaping company.


----------



## klyons8963 (Feb 7, 2010)

Production coordinator in a chemical plant.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Feb 7, 2010)

Play in the dirt or mud as of recently(grading superintendent)


----------



## Beasley (Feb 7, 2010)

Freshman in college and work as Farmers Furniture delivery boy part time.


----------



## Casaba (Feb 7, 2010)

Pimpin don't pay what it used to... so I let Ma Bell pay me to manage some assets and play in the muck when disasters happen


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a real estate business, we sell bank owned properties.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Feb 7, 2010)

Contract/Corporate Pilot/Flight Instructor and CSR at a Hotel


----------



## earl2229 (Feb 7, 2010)

union insulator out of atlanta local 48. foreman for my fathers company.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 7, 2010)

KULL NUTHIN' said:


> Play in the dirt or mud as of recently(grading superintendent)



What kind of dirtwork do you do?


----------



## Tunacash (Feb 7, 2010)

Estimator at Christian Roofing and Remodeling


----------



## duckcutter788 (Feb 7, 2010)

Baseball Coach and  Special Education Teacher.


----------



## TwistedCedar (Feb 7, 2010)

I mount animals.


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 7, 2010)

Own Verizon Wireless dealerships


----------



## gb1075 (Feb 8, 2010)

pharmacist in statesboro


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Feb 8, 2010)

college student, in the off season im a carpenter for my grandfathers company. Help manage rental houses/farm


----------



## RAYM (Feb 8, 2010)

AMATURE METH DEALER IN THE SUMMER HORRIBLE SHOOTING DUCK HUNTER IN THE WINTER! JOKIN BOUT EVERYTHING BUT THE SHOOTIN


----------



## folded77 (Feb 8, 2010)

monument manufacturer


----------



## over&under (Feb 8, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> US Army, active duty




 Thank you for your service! 

I work with young people who have drug addiction and alcoholism problems. It is both rewarding, and frustrating


----------



## head buster (Feb 8, 2010)

UPS cover driver. When I'm not driving (which has been the last 4 weeks) stay at home dad.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Feb 8, 2010)

Program Manager for U-2 Aircraft at Robins AFB.


----------



## bhamby (Feb 8, 2010)

ima firefighter of 11 years 8 of them  for the city of newnan every third day, and a stay at home daddy and house husband when i'm off.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Feb 8, 2010)

LEO for 19 years.


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm a general contractor who started my own business last year.  That basically means I'm out of work and broke.


----------



## bub commander (Feb 8, 2010)

private banker/investment advisor...


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Feb 8, 2010)

F-15 Radar tech for Warner Robins Air Force Base.(civillian)


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 8, 2010)

Professor of Chemistry and Biochemistry


----------



## hunter69 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fabricate and erect structural steel for commercial and industrial construction


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 8, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Professor of Chemistry and Biochemistry



Fishndinty i wish you were my chemistry professor come down to UGA


----------



## Coach N (Feb 8, 2010)

Baseball/Football Coach Special Ed Teacher


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 8, 2010)

vtdawg09 said:


> Fishndinty i wish you were my chemistry professor come down to UGA



I was a professor at Shorter College in Rome, GA for 2 years.  Wife wanted to live closer to family so I got a job up here instead.  I miss GA, but I like the varied duck and goose opportunities up here.  Have seen a little of everything.

You would like my chemistry courses


----------



## GTN (Feb 8, 2010)

Welding QA/QC in the nuclear power industry.


----------



## A-Bolt (Feb 8, 2010)

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## A-Bolt (Feb 8, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Caterpillar Sales



Yancey Power Systems?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2010)

Over the last 40 yrs I've work for a bunch of PRESIDENTS mostly as a warehouseman but in 51 days can you say 

RETIREMENT  


Then I'll become a full time GOOF OFF that hunts and fishes when he wants with a little property work as I feel like it since I payed off the house and 40 acres 3 months ago


----------



## PaulD (Feb 8, 2010)

If I told you...................I'd have to kill you...................


----------



## olchevy (Feb 8, 2010)

Work at a crappy auto parts store with a racist boss(doesnt like white people or hispanics), who is cutting my hours so that he can hire him some tail, in the hopes that he "gets some"...........needless to say I cant wait for the landscapping time to get back up and going, I need to get out of this place.


----------



## olchevy (Feb 8, 2010)

PaulD said:


> If I told you...................I'd have to kill you...................


IRS???...lol


----------



## PaulD (Feb 8, 2010)

That would have been "If I told you.........You would kill me......."


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 8, 2010)

A-Bolt said:


> Yancey Power Systems?



Tractors ...YBCO


----------



## BrownBuster (Feb 8, 2010)

ABAC student. When I'm home i do paint and body work


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Feb 8, 2010)

Home depot met team and landscaper


----------



## gsubo (Feb 8, 2010)

Project superintendent for commercial/government general contractor


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 8, 2010)

BrownBuster said:


> ABAC student. When I'm home i do paint and body work



ol ABAC been there done that, how is that place holding up ?


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Feb 8, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> What kind of dirtwork do you do?



Highway construction


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2010)

KULL NUTHIN' said:


> Highway construction



kinda fun with all this rain aint it.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Feb 8, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> kinda fun with all this rain aint it.



dry it out and then watch it rain like watching a dog chase it's tail


----------



## Smarrhunter (Feb 8, 2010)

Armstrong Ind. in macon. Work in the shipping dept.


----------



## chashlls150 (Feb 8, 2010)

grading, clearing, concrete


----------



## Glockink (Feb 8, 2010)

Tattoo Artist


----------



## HARLEY (Feb 9, 2010)

maintenance electrician


----------



## capt stan (Feb 9, 2010)

Retired Army,
 now I run a Hazardous waste turn in facility.


----------



## brittonl (Feb 9, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Tractors ...YBCO



x2 .... see ya at work later today buddy!

Caterpillar equipment RENTAL/sales, YBCO

ABAC Alumni!


----------



## castaway (Feb 9, 2010)

FSU Student!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Feb 9, 2010)

Castaway.........boy that sure is a Mack-Daddy woodie in ur avatar!  That things FAT!


----------



## chase870 (Feb 9, 2010)

General contractor, landlord, And Bail Bondsman. Bonding folks out of jail is about the only hting that pays now days


----------



## castaway (Feb 9, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Castaway.........boy that sure is a Mack-Daddy woodie in ur avatar!  That things FAT!



He was as full of acorns as I have ever seen one. I wanted to mount him...but the grill sounded better and cheaper!


----------



## locknut (Feb 9, 2010)

Lawyer by day, coon hunter by night.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 9, 2010)

Health Care Administrator.  I run a large infertility research and treatment center.


----------



## FullChoke24 (Feb 9, 2010)

Research tech for the Forage Extension Specialist at UGA


----------



## Woody17 (Feb 9, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> kinda fun with all this rain aint it.



Kinda hard with a 40'+ fill section hea?    I've got a 50'x20'x23' POOL in downtown!!!    You'll enjoy the predicted "drought" this summer.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 10, 2010)

USA MP Military Dog Handler by trade

Pentagon Mole Rat by voluntold


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Feb 11, 2010)

co-manager at local grocery store


----------



## ringtail chaser (Feb 11, 2010)

i am a fire fighter and on my days off handyman for a family at both of there buisnesses and both of there houses


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 16, 2010)

retired at 40 won the win for life


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

salesman at the builders supply


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 16, 2010)

After lay off I am going to school for heating and air/refrigerant looking at completing program in early summer of this year, before this I was in electrical sales. Anybody hiring entry level HVAC/R ready to work.I have EPA Universal LIC. With part time intership going on 2 yrs now counting schooling and in the field training. Please PM me if needing HELP! Thanks.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 16, 2010)

brownitisdown said:


> retired at 40 won the win for life



Buddy, wanta hunt


----------



## Bledsoeone (Feb 16, 2010)

Ironworker/ welder


----------



## THWACKG5 (Feb 16, 2010)

CNC Programmer / Journeymen Machinist


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 16, 2010)

Alpaca rancher


----------



## Mangler (Feb 16, 2010)

Shift Manager for a Chemical plant in Augusta.


----------



## BandedWoodie (Feb 17, 2010)

Civil Engineer


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 17, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Buddy, wanta hunt



thats all i do is hunt and fish and coach 4h archery


----------



## mbentle2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Graduate in May with a Forest Technology degree. I wanna be a Forestor. Currently i am a farm hand and hunting guide.


----------



## Da Butcher (Feb 17, 2010)

Banker


----------



## SHMELTON (Feb 17, 2010)

Electrical distribution sales


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Feb 17, 2010)

firefighter/paramedic 17 yrs


----------



## Rusty J. (Jun 20, 2010)

Elementary School Teacher/Graduate School Student


----------



## clent586 (Jun 21, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Alpaca rancher



Alpaca ranger? Is that your new nickname for the Elberton pimp daddy......


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jun 21, 2010)

Full time Biomedical Engineer and part time dog time trainer.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2010)

I do nothing, I'm a state worker.


----------



## Tim1980 (Jun 21, 2010)

*job*

Dog Trainer ----As long as it keeps paying the bills!!!!


----------



## fredw (Jun 21, 2010)

Full time wildlife population control technician.  Specialize in fowl, fish, and mammals.

Retiree.


----------



## theTomWhisperer (Jun 21, 2010)

graduate next spring with my forestry degree from uga, forest tech right now for the pmrc program


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 21, 2010)

Semi-retired.... What that means is my 401K is now a 200.5K and I cant afford to fully retire.

SAN Consultant


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 21, 2010)

Tractor Supply Store Manager


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 21, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> I do nothing, I'm a state worker.



I got buddies who do the same thing,  Semi prof shovel holder uppers.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

Bail bondsman/ Bounty Hunter


----------



## sbrown (Jun 22, 2010)

work for a broadhead company....you'll have to figure out which one.....


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 22, 2010)

sbrown said:


> work for a broadhead company....you'll have to figure out which one.....



Innerloc!!!!


----------



## sbrown (Jun 22, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> Innerloc!!!!


I'll keep my comments to myself


----------



## waddler (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't make a living, I raise and train birddogs.


----------



## straightshooter (Jun 27, 2010)

Got the job that everyone on this site thinks they want:
Outdoor TV host (TNT Outdoor Explosion on Pursuit Channel - formally host of Shotgun Journal; gun club designer, professional shooting instructor, outdoor writer and book author.


----------



## death-from-above (Jun 27, 2010)

Taxidermist.  Specialize in waterfowl.


----------



## chet1725 (Jun 28, 2010)

Work overtime building tradeshow exhibits, mostly in the spring and fall. I need a new line of work.


----------



## hoyt85 (Jun 30, 2010)

Truckin'! 
I'm a Fleet Manager


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 30, 2010)

Service advisor at a Ford/Dodge dealership


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 30, 2010)

I got one of the most boring jobs known to man... eye am a thistlefitter. THISTLEFITTER by day, husband at night. It is a little degrading, beeing a thistlefitter, the pay is not to good, and the women never realy appreciate your work. For those who dont know what a thistlefitter is... well... um... you know the little white cotten patches that are sewn into ladies under garmets. yeah well, the machine sews them on then i put um on my head and if they stay there i say... thistlefitter, and send them on down the line.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jul 1, 2010)

I own a termite, pest and wildlife control company by day and coach travel baseball by night and weekend - xept in the fall.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jul 1, 2010)

Computer instructor at a Technical College.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pentagon Mole Rat


----------

